# Aiming Plow Lights



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Setting up another truck tonite with a plow and i'm going to aim the lights,the truck is setup the same way it will plow,steel plate in the back,timbrens on front and a couple cranks on the torsion bars,my ? was is there any formula for aiming these like X-high at Y-distance or so forth or just trial and error?my first 2 took a while to get right,just wondering what you guys do?


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Basically it's a little trail and error, short of going to a garage with a set of aimers. I usually get them close my eyeballing where the truck lights hit my garage door, and marking with a REMOVABLE crayon, the center of the light beams, and them raising the plow and aiming the plow lights to hit the same spots. I then make an adjustment usually driving down a back road, so the lights are where I want them

Bill


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

I agree do it using your garage door. And use steady hands when tightening the bolts so as to not totally remisalign the lights.



Jay


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I have a white Buff Teck fence with a level spot in front. I raise the blade because as you go from job to job the blade is up,truck is down.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

If you go to the Fisher snowplows web site, they have installation instruction available online in .PDF - it should tell you how to aim the headlights. I think it does not matter which installation instruction you look up because I believe that they use the same method for all Fisher plows.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Wow, this is so funny you guys are talking about this today. I put the plow on last night and took a little ride afterwards and noticed that the right side was aiming a tad lower than the left side when i would pull up to a stop sign and the lights would be shining on the street. So i didnt adjust them last night, too dark out, i waited until i came home today from work and pulled into the garage and made the truck straight facing the wall. I turned on the headlights and saw where the beams of light were and just raised the right one a little to match. While i was doing it, i thought of this site and wondered what you guys do or how you do it. I figured either everyone does it like me, or no one cares or is as technical as me cause im known in my family to be a little too technical with stuff that doesnt mean much.  Now after reading this thread i feel better knowing some of you other guys get real technical in making them aim perfect too. Im sure when i use it again at night i may notice they arent "perfect" and might need a drop more adjustment but it should be pretty dead on. Oh, what i used for a mark was the joint compound stuff on the garage wall. There was a perfect straight line of it across the wall, i guess where 2 pieces of sheetrock met?, and the left light was aiming dead on it, so i made the right one match. Left and right adjustment i just eyeballed it to the black headgear. The left one looked perfectly inline with the black headgear tubing so i did the same with the right one. As someone said above, when tightening them up, make sure not to let it move. Dont do jerking motions to tighten, just slowly and a little at a time. They are on rubber, so if it moves a little, it goes back to where it was. I love this site, not only cause its AWESOME with GREAT KNOWLEDGEABLE guys, but cause it proves to me im not as crazy as i thought i was!  Mike


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Believe me Mike,your not crazy!nothing bugs me more than not being able to see at night,it's bad enough the plow lights suck as it is but when one is pointing at a tree top and the other is checking out the ditch only bad things can come of that!Let there be light!


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

My personal prefrence is to leave the left light aimed straight and high and the right a bit to the right and down. This way one light is shining where your plowing and the other is lighting up ahead. the left side I aim straight as not to "blind" the cars coming toward me down the road.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

I thought I had my lights adjusted properly. 
They were great for driving arround in ideal conditions.
When the snow was coming down & the windows were getting dirty WoW, was I ever wrong. Gotta keep them aimed lower to reduce glare & put more light on the pavement. Kinda like when your brights are on, shining high & the light just bounces back in your face. When plowing you cant see down the road that far anyways so the more light on the close pavement the better.
Dont forget to get out & toss some snow on the lights eaither.
That road grime loves block the lights.


----------

